# "Journey"



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I just want to start by saying; that it was such an honor to take part in the spring, King Care-A-Van 2009. I’m sure most of you have seen the thread and may or may not be following along with the journey that these Kings are making. It all started with one thread by someone, who has one of the biggest hearts I have ever seen…… Elizabeth! www.RescueReport.org 
She got together along with several other PT members and created, what is now something that I am VERY honored to have been, and BE a part of! 

I wanted to start this thread to keep you updated on “Journey”. She was the first pigeon from The King Care-A-Van to be sent through USPS in Phase II. 

Journey is finally home…. And we could not be happier! Though there were so many things running through my head when her shipping box was handed to me. I mostly just wanted to rip off the tape from the box... Happy was an understatment! The day she arrived she gave us a scare though; she arrived with labored breathing that was very raspy and noisy.  We thought maybe it was from all of the stress that she had been through in the past days. When we got home I gave her a heat lamp and she snuggled by it. I got up several times in the night to check on her. The next morning nothing had changed… and had seemly gotten worse. 
SO off to vet we went. Poor Baby! When we got to our avian vet they immediately gave her oxygen. The diagnosis was that she had an extremely high bacteria count in her feces and a resp. infection. Our vet said that the stress of the traveling could have caused her immune system to let the "bugs" get the best of her, seeing that when she left she was showing no signs of illness. The Dr. Put her on antibiotics by injections and showed me how to give a pill (Spartrix, Thanks KariJo) to a bird but, Injections as well! Poor thing, I never knew Pijies could make such a face! I know she must have been exhausted. By the time we left she was breathing a tad better. We will have to give her 2 injections a day for 7 days and will recheck her feces in a few weeks! Today she is a little better! Her raspy breathing isn’t as labored. And she is looking like she feels better! We have her quarantined and she will stay that way for 8 weeks at least! No and if or buts! This morning she actually didn’t flip out when I had to catcher for her shot! And…. I got a few snuggles in! AWWW!!! Just so sweet! 

I am very thankful for *so many things*….. But mostly that; She was shipped to us when she was. It would have been a death sentence to be this ill at a shelter…..It would have meant calling an end to such a precious baby! I will post here in the future on how she is doing; for those of you interested in following her story.

And to my friends on the King Care-A-Van thread. I really do love you all. Not only for the wonderful hearts that all came together to make a difference, but because you really have made a difference not only for those of us adopting, but most Importantly for those wonderful Big Fluffy Balls of Feathers called King Pigeons! 

For those who might be reading about all of this for the first time. Please, spend some time looking through the threads of the King Care-A-Van…. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/king-caravan-spring-2009-a-33005.html

Even if you are not looking to adopt, this thread is one of the best examples of how one person can create a _rippling effect_. As well as the great lengths that people all over our nation are willing to go to save a species! It is an incrediable thing to be a part of! 

Much Love-
Jenn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for posting about Journey, Jenn.
Could you also post a photo to accompany her wonderful story? 

Sending my best wishes that she continues to improve from her illness. 

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Your very welcome Cindy!

and, Me... have pictures!....LOL..... OK... Pull my arm.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

welcome home little journey girl!!!!

we love you guys!!!! 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

smooches from the expectant family/flock in ohio!!!! 

lizz, trooper, freya, chamois, diesel, xander, gwylan, kai, olive, ranger, matisse and ducky​


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

There ya go, a beautiful photo of the little darling. Thanks. 
Now the story's complete, except, of course, for the mandatory updates. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah, Jenn, I am so touched by your post. Thank goodness you had the savvy and resources to get help for the beautiful Journey. Poor baby has been through so much. 

I'm so very happy you finally have Journey home.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*Wow Jenn . . . so well written, right from the heart. I think you should write a childrens book about Journey. Kids would love it! You write with such feeling, such passion. And I am so very glad Journey is better . . . she couldn't be in better hands. Please give her a HUG from auntie Deb *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, you sure do have a way with words.
How does Journey seem to be feeling?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRIFIC UPDATE AND STORY, JENN!!

Yes, indeed, you certainly have a way with words!

Your beautiful Journey (grrrreat name!) reminds me of another King, Bill's (nbdyuknow) (The Lovely) Sophie!

Obviously, Journey is going to be quite the spoiled pij...of course!!

I will also be looking forward to updates!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahhh- Thanks guys! Ya know I love to write ... guess it shows a little huh!

Journey is feeling better, I am hoping that by tomorrow, we will hear no more breathing noises.... but you can tell she feels better, she graciously gave me the worldwide symbol of LOVE.... the "high" five WING Slap!...LOL... so she must be on the mend!..LOL

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*Update???*

So how is little Journey doing today?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

kippermom said:


> So how is little Journey doing today?


Hello all-

Journey is feeling MUCH better, Thanks for asking!  She is doing very well getting her shots 2x's a day! But when you go to get her out of her cage-WATCH OUT-!!! LOL-- she shows "off".. on who- the KING pigeon IS!.... LOL... Her breathing is 100% Back to normal and she is on the mend. She cracks us up, because you can tell that she has not been handled much and Puffs up to be BIG when we get near her cage. So I open it up and rest my hand in her cage, which must be an invitation to have a go of- pijie boxing.......lol.... when she realizes she lost she lays next to my hand!....so sweet!
In a few weeks I will start working with her, but for now she just needs to get used to everything and finish up her meds. Poor thing probably thinks- HOLY COW, here comes that giant hand at me again! She looks at us like...---um, hello- dontcha' know being wrapped up like a birdie buritto is not good on a girls image!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jen,

I'm so glad she is doing so well. She is a beauty, and lucky to have found such a wonderful home.

Thank you for sharing her wonderful story with us and the update.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Your very welcome Cindy!
> 
> and, Me... have pictures!....LOL..... OK... Pull my arm.


very nice pic


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> very nice pic
> __________________
> james:::fillbrook aka pigeon king


thanks James!



> I'm so glad she is doing so well. She is a beauty, and lucky to have found such a wonderful home.
> 
> Thank you for sharing her wonderful story with us and the update.
> __________________
> Treesa


Treesa,
Actually I think IT was us THAT got lucky! She is just precious to us.... And thank you for such a wonderful comment!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jenn, thank you so much for the update. I have been thinking of you and Journey and hoping this beautiful baby was improving daily. I'm thrilled that she is doing well.

Out of the 400+ pigeons we have cared for and loved, one stood out. Her name was Frosty and she was a big, beautiful Utility King. We raised her from the time she was about two hours old and had her for nearly eight years before she died from cancer. She was very serene, sweet and gentle and we loved her dearly. Her daughter, ******, who is a King/Feral cross, is still with us and looks much like her mother. You will love Journey more and more as you get to know her. Frosty and ******'s pictures are in albums on my profile page.

PS - We have another King, Crystal, who is very big - not quite as sweet as Frosty but we discovered Crystal is a boy so that may explain his attitude sometimes.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Maggie-

OMgoodness.... Frosty was such a sweet precious big ole' ball of feathers!!!!
I think Kings are just so sweet... Journey is such a fiesty one and here we are calling her a HER, probably she will turn out to be a HE! LOL... ---we all know how that goes! We tell her that she is our BIG nutter Butter!

I loved looking through all your pictures....Thanks for sharing and for all of the "wishes" for Journey's health! It's MOST appreciated!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Jenn . . just thinkin about Journey this morning. Is she better today? Settling in?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Jenn . . just thinkin about Journey this morning. Is she better today? Settling in?


Ah- Thanks Auntie Deb- Journey is doing GREAT! We only have a few days left of shots and then, all done! phew---!  She is settling right in. and .. she needs some help in the HOUSE keeping department! LOL.. messy....messy....messy....LOL
Now, I'm just waiting and waiting for you ALL to get going... darn ole' weather!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad to hear that Journey is doing well! When I saw the name of choice on the Care-a-van thread I started humming the song "Don't stop believing" by Journey... so between that song AND all the traveling to get to you Jenn it's a doubley perfect name. 

Love the pictures too 



FloridaLuv said:


> .. she needs some help in the HOUSE keeping department! LOL.. messy....messy....messy....LOL


Now this really cracked me up!!! Only with pigeon people can I say "what wonderful looking poop" and they not only agree - but discuss it!! hehehee... love it  Maybe messy yeah - but I'll bet you inspect each one


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*LOVE getting the Journey updates!*

Jenn- thank you SO much for keeping us posted on Journey's progress. I LOVE the updates! 

And BTW- don't let that tough molt and all those crazy pen feathers fool you-Journey will be GORGEOUS, though maybe still a messy housekeeper.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Jenn- thank you SO much for keeping us posted on Journey's progress. I LOVE the updates!
> 
> And BTW- don't let that tough molt and all those crazy pen feathers fool you-Journey will be GORGEOUS, though maybe still a messy housekeeper.


Aww-- Your so VERY welcome E! You know she's kinda my baby!

And honestly she is looking like a fine young lady these days, her neck feathers are alomost all grown back now and filling out. She has that Sparkle back in her eyes too. And ... maybe after her parole; when she gets to meet Willow, my hope is that Willow will tell her that she lives like rubish in the house keeping department!! LOL... HA HA HA Fat chance I know... 

But I do have very GOOD NEWS! She had her LAST stinkin' shot last night!----phew---- wow.. I think we're all a tad relieved!...LOL... She's just gonna have to figure out another way to keep her Sleveek lil' figure, cuz her Wing Slap kick twist - aroberic Class is all done-- OVER! LOL!!  hmmm--- maybe housekeeping 101 should replace that!....I'M KIDDING! She could "poop" stamp the alphabet and I'd still love and laugh at her! yup--- these lil' pidges get awya with anything around these here parts!!! LOL
I will be taking pictures soon! She needs a bath first so I will have my camera ready for her 5 SECONDS that she stays clean--I promise!

And Dez;


> Dezirrae So glad to hear that Journey is doing well! When I saw the name of choice on the Care-a-van thread I started humming the song "Don't stop believing" by Journey... so between that song AND all the traveling to get to you Jenn it's a doubley perfect name.


I had forgotten ALL about that song- You are right- How fitting! I love that!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*what's new with Journey?*

Hi!

How's it going? How are y'all doing? We need new pix and all the latest episodes of *Journey*!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

It has been a rough go for poor Journey... She is still not better... She finished her injections and _seemed_ to be geting better, but ... now... we are back to square 1 again... Almost as if she hadn't any medicine. I am keeping an eye on her giving her heat keeping her quite. I have given her ProBios... *in hopes *it would help her ....but.... so far I think I'm going to have to call the vet ...(((again....))) Just hate that... cuz it cost so much!

Anyways... thats the update for now...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh crap, Jenn, I'm sorry to hear poor Journey is still feelin bad. Maybe you can just call your vet and take in a stool sample to be re checked. I'm sending a little prayer your way and puttin in a word with the MAN upstairs!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> It has been a rough go for poor Journey... She is still not better... She finished her injections and _seemed_ to be geting better, but ... now... we are back to square 1 again... Almost as if she hadn't any medicine. I am keeping an eye on her giving her heat keeping her quite. I have given her ProBios... *in hopes *it would help her ....but.... so far I think I'm going to have to call the vet ...(((again....))) Just hate that... cuz it cost so much!
> 
> Anyways... thats the update for now...


what is her diagnosis?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

She was diagnosed with a Resp. Infection! Poor baby... I just phoned the vet... I am hoping that they will not need us to bring her in, she gets so STRESSED when you try and handle her... I haven't done much of that ( holding her) since she has been sick, I don't want her get all worked up...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jenn, you need to take her in because the problem could be fungal. If you add more antibotics to a fungal infection, it will just get worse.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

While Journey isn't as bad as this case, this thread is worth review. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/a-bad-experience-with-fungus-23600.html


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the Dr. She said that they want to see her, (so we have an appointment for Saturday morning.) In the mean time she wants me to run a humidifer and put the heating pad, in addition to the heat lamp that is already int here; with her.... SO I will go do that. 
Man !!! of all the days I have NO CAR! GRRRR---- its today... Ok I have a car but Pulte is redoing our driveways and since I walk Ryland to school I just left mine in the garage... DUMB, now I know!... They poured ours yesterday and we can't drive on it for 2 more days... 

Anyways Don is in Phoenix in meetings.... argggg.... SO he is seeing what time he will be home. The vet closes at 4 and NOT opened on Friday. SO...... I will have to keep her comfortable. Which I will do! I will let you all know how it goes... The Dr. Said that they will try another injectable antioboitic. SO I know she will at the very least have more shots.....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Charis said:


> While Journey isn't as bad as this case, this thread is worth review.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/a-bad-experience-with-fungus-23600.html


Thanks Charis- I will read through it after I go give my baby the heat pad.... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OK... Now I just need to VENT!!!

Hubby is on his way home and will be here in an hour... which then it takes 45 minutes from our house to the vets! SO that would put us there at like 3pm "ish". Great I'm thinking still enough time since they close at 4. WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO can do... they( Dr. office) say because if they have to run any diagnotics then it would be putting them behind. And that if I feel like she is REALLY suffering more than when they previoulsly saw her then, I could DROP her OFF and LEAVE HER! *WHAT??%&*^@(^$%%#^ *
SO MY FUSE it HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ERRRRRRRRR... ARE you kidding! SO in the meantime I have her on a heat pad with the humidifier in the room with her! IM SO MAD! Anyways Im going to call around and see about another avian DR whos HOURS fit mine!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

and they wouldn't stay a little after to get them done????? find a new avian vet, sister. that's creepy! i can't imagine my vet here saying something like that. and if they DID, there's an emergency avian vet a half hour away - you guys have one in your area? like who does the zoo use? 

don't they know this is JOURNEY??? a KING PIGEON????? sheesh. want me to send trooper down???


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

UGH! I am so very frustrated.  I have spent the afternoon calling around...
And even willing to go to Phoenix .. Most places said "No" we don't see pigeons. Flat-out! And then some that come recommended say; "Well we don't see a lot of them but we can See them"... That to me is not ressurance! Espically driving an hour and half to get there.

There is one that is HIGHLY recommended in Phoenix and he is on vacation for 2 weeks... ( guess he didn't get the memo that THIS is JOURNEY were talkin' about here...lol) The other that came reccomended in Phoenix said,"Well, we see pigeons " ,_they thought _but they had to put me on hold while they asked the Dr. and then they sounded kind of apprehensive...
I think I'm off to make COFFEE! LOL.. She is resting all warm for now ..with the humidifier. I hate to have to just take her on Saturday to the same vet... BUT Maybe how it is, I guess. Not many options.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jenn,

I'm so sorry you and Journey are going through this frustration. I think Charis posted some good advice .. you REALLY need to know if what is making Journey sick is bacterial, fungal, viral, parasitic or some combination thereof. To really determine that, a vet is needed.

Meanwhile, I'd be calling that rehabber you found during the freeway overpass incident and talking to her about it. She may have some valuable information and/or know of some vets that you haven't found.

Also, I'd be questioning the vet about using injections versus oral treatment. My vet will often give a double dose injection to get things rolling and then put the bird on oral meds. The injections are painful and you have to be careful not to cause a big bruise or worse start another problem by injecting too often in too small an area.

I hope there's better news from you tomorrow about your quest for help for Journey. You're doing a fine job of caring for the babe .. just hang in there!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Jenn...

Don't know how far you live from the Gilbert area outside of Phoenix, but my Avian Vet is really good and has pigeons of his own!

He is Mr. Squeaks' Vet and has seen Dom and Gimie too...

Daniel Burke, DVM
Cornerstone Animal Hospital
1663 E. Ray Rd #105
Gilbert, AZ 85296
PH: 480-857-9229

(SE corner of Ray and Val Vista)

Hope all turns our well for you and Journey!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Jenn... just wanted to check in and see how Journey is doing today. Improving I hope.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Jenn...
> 
> Don't know how far you live from the Gilbert area outside of Phoenix, but my Avian Vet is really good and has pigeons of his own!
> 
> ...



Thank you!... I actually called them yesterday and got the run around.... and so; This morning we called back again... I guess Dr. Burke is booked up today and is out of town for the next 5 days... I NEVER ever would have thought it would be so HARD to find treatment for these BEAUTIFUL birds!

Dr. Funk (from a diff. office)is also out of town for two weeks... highly recommended too... SO Dr. Burkes office suggested _The Arizona Exotic Animal Clinic in Mesa_... We have an appointment there for tomorrow morning with Dr. Johnson. I just CAN"T take her back to the clinic we first went to. Something just tells me that they are not the office for us. I just have a gut feeling.

I called a woman this morning who was very kind, she has a wedding release business in the Catalina Mtns in Tucson and even she said, NOPE she doesn't take her birds to any vet here... None are familiar with Pijies.....sigh.... She recomended that I call Foys and talk to Jerry Ganya... He too IS on VACATION! 
Thanks to everyone for your words of encourgment and help. She hasn't gotten any worse...Here's her symptoms; Her poops look ok.... very raspy breathing, (snoring sound on inhalation) she does stretch her neck up in the air, like she is trying to clear her throat....preenes very irradicaly and she is huddled by the heat lamp. Is eating and drinking well.

It really makes me SO very sad the response that you get when calling a vets office about Pijies...and very frustrating for someone who is just trying to learn "how" to take care of the wonderful birds. I thought that I was initally ahead of the game since we had an avian "vet" persay, but I was mistaken that just because they have the word avian does NOT mean = treatment for Pijies!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is some info from DR. colin walker

Mycoplasma are primary pathogens of the respiratory system and the signs displayed by the birds depend on the part of the respiratory system affected. In the throat, nose and windpipe, signs are similar to those described for Chlamydia earlier. However, Mycoplasma notably causes inflammatory changes in the top 20 - 30% of the windpipe, causing mucus to accumulate there and birds that have a broken grunt or sound mucousy in the upper airway always make me think of Mycoplasma. Where the airsacs are affected, the birds cannot properly breathe and so even moderate exercise is tiring and sometimes forces the birds to land on the nearest available surface, which may be a tree or building near the loft. Because of the difficulty in breathing, the gums and muscles can turn blue and because of the inability to exercise, muscle tone and race fitness cannot come. The airsacs regulate fluid within the body by controlling evaporation of moisture from their surfaces. When diseased, excessive moisture is lost and the birds, therefore, need to drink more even after moderate exercise, or run the risk of dehydration. Often, however, signs are very subtle and may simply be deteriorating performances. 

Like Chlamydia, Mycoplasma are more likely to cause disease when the birds are stressed. Most lofts do have resident Mycoplasma strains and new Mycoplasma strains can enter the loft through contact with other birds. Mycoplasma is a difficult disease to diagnose in the live bird. Only certain labs culture Mycoplasma, which is an expensive procedure. Blood tests are used to diagnose the condition in chickens. There are changes at autopsy, both grossly and microscopically, that are suggestive. Changes are also found on faecal smears and crop flushes of affected birds, which are discussed in other sections of this book. A good response to a short treatment trial with Doxy-T (see Medication Guide) also supports the diagnosis


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

• A health profile, i.e. examination of the saliva and droppings, to assess any concurrent disease that may need treatment and general on-going good care to ensure a good response to medication.

• A gradual return to exercise. Always with respiratory infection there is an extended convalescence of usually 1 - 3 weeks. The birds must be given time to recover their fitness once medication has cleared the infection. They should not be forced to fly around the loft and once it is apparent that their vigour for flying has returned, initially short tosses only should be given (less than 1/2 hour). Observe the birds closely for signs of breathlessness on landing from these tosses and only when they are handling these well should longer tosses be given. When managing tosses of 1 - 1 1/2 hours well, it is usually safe to resume racing. In well-managed lofts with no other health problems, response to treatment can, however, be dramatic and I have had an interesting experience where two flyers both diagnosed with Mycoplasma in their teams succeeded in gaining 1st and 2nd Federation (3000 birds) in an all-day 500-mile race 3 weeks after treatment. 

• Good food, good care and an appropriate multivitamin supplement speed recovery.

• Medication. The choice of drug is sometimes dependent on the involvement of secondary organisms such as Chlamydia and E. coli. Baytril can be used with care during racing. Other antibiotics such as doxycyline, Tiamulin or Tylan are effective. However, the current recommendation is that doxycycline and Tylan combined be given. An initial course of usually 5 - 10 days is given depending on the severity of the infection with several follow-up courses, usually 2 - 3 days every 2 - 3 weeks until one is sure that the birds are well. The usual preparation used in Australia is Doxy-T which contains doxycycline and Tylan.

In some Federations in Australia, there is significant risk of picking up nasty Mycoplasma strains in the race basket. In these areas and Federations, antibiotic combination medication is given throughout the season to control the problem, usually for 2 - 3 days every 2 - 3 weeks depending on the severity of the problem and the control achieved.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow Jenn that totaly SUCKS!  I feel so bad for you and Journey. Our Dr McAfee sees exotics , birds included, and is who we take Kramer(tortoise) to is very good and our second choice would be Dr Dartz who sees all wildlife,is very good. Actually she loves water fowl. I wished you lived closer as I know one of them would be able to help Journey. I am keeping my fingers crossed Dr Johnson will help her tomorrow.

I know you will keep us posted. Hang in there babe!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

seriously!? what the eff is wrong with these 'avian' vets and the not seeing of the pigeons???? 

like the asisstant at my vet's office said *'they're still birds!'* she was just as steamed as i was when i told her how nobody would treat trooper. 

this is making me so freaking angry.... 

i'd also like to know why, when one avian vet goes on vacation, they don't leave a sub in place, or at least have another one to suggest?

ciel and i are so worried about journey, wish i could do something besides help you vent, jenn. 

keep posting, we're sending birdling hugs your way.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

lizz said:


> *i'd also like to know why, when one avian vet goes on vacation, they don't leave a sub in place, or at least have another one to suggest?*


I take my birds to Dr. Funk, when a problem arises, which is very rarely thank goodness. 
I think he's great! I'm sorry he wasn't available, Jen. 

Just a little heads up.
I just called his office to see if they have a referral vet when Dr. Funk is out of the office.
The receptionist said yes, and referred me to *Dr. Westhof at Tri City Veterinary Hospital (480-968-9236)*.

Just another bit of information, Dr. Funk welcomes feral pigeons. 

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> I take my birds to Dr. Funk, when a problem arises, which is very rarely thank goodness.
> I think he's great! I'm sorry he wasn't available, Jen.



Me too Cindy.... I was really hoping that he would have been available. 

I called them first, then Dr. Burke... After everything was said and done it was indeed Dr. Burkes office who suggested Where we will be seen tomorrow. At this point Im just taking her... I am hoping that I get a better "feeling" from this office than the feeling I have of the office here in Tucson. I'm crossing my fingers its all I can do at this point.  

Thank you all for lettin' me vent... _*Sorry to be so frumpy*_... I will post what we find out tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> here is some info from DR. colin walker
> 
> Mycoplasma are primary pathogens of the respiratory system and the signs displayed by the birds depend on the part of the respiratory system affected. In the throat, nose and windpipe, signs are similar to those described for Chlamydia earlier. However, Mycoplasma notably causes inflammatory changes in the top 20 - 30% of the windpipe, causing mucus to accumulate there and birds that have a broken grunt or sound mucousy in the upper airway always make me think of Mycoplasma. Where the airsacs are affected, the birds cannot properly breathe and so even moderate exercise is tiring and sometimes forces the birds to land on the nearest available surface, which may be a tree or building near the loft. Because of the difficulty in breathing, the gums and muscles can turn blue and because of the inability to exercise, muscle tone and race fitness cannot come. The airsacs regulate fluid within the body by controlling evaporation of moisture from their surfaces. When diseased, excessive moisture is lost and the birds, therefore, need to drink more even after moderate exercise, or run the risk of dehydration. Often, however, signs are very subtle and may simply be deteriorating performances.
> 
> Like Chlamydia, Mycoplasma are more likely to cause disease when the birds are stressed. Most lofts do have resident Mycoplasma strains and new Mycoplasma strains can enter the loft through contact with other birds. Mycoplasma is a difficult disease to diagnose in the live bird. Only certain labs culture Mycoplasma, which is an expensive procedure. Blood tests are used to diagnose the condition in chickens. There are changes at autopsy, both grossly and microscopically, that are suggestive. Changes are also found on faecal smears and crop flushes of affected birds, which are discussed in other sections of this book. A good response to a short treatment trial with Doxy-T (see Medication Guide) also supports the diagnosis




THANK YOU SO much... Doxy-T is on my list to ask about tomorrow... and I will take this info. with me as well.... It was very kind of you... and I appreciate it! MORE than ANY of YOU know!! MANY Thanks... Spirit Wings!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank you for advocating for her*

Hi, Jenn-

I'm still out of town and so my internet access is poor and so I've not been able to keep up with Journedy's thread. That said, reading it now, I just wanted to send you my heartfelt thanks for working so hard to get her good, trustworthy care.

I know you have your hands full with your family and that you weren't planning on adopting a critically ill bird. I'm so sorry that she arrived ill (she fooled both pij experts Kari Jo and Dan) and I am so grateful that you are taking such good care of her. 

It does sound like respiratory (from what little I know) and I've had a number of kings go through that. They are sturdy and hopefully you were able to see somebody today that got her on the right track and, with your TLC, she'll come through.

It's hard to understand how someone can call themselves a vet and be so indifferent and unmotivated to care for an ill creature. If they are that cold-hearted, I can't imagine they're very good in their work with dogs or cats or parrots.

I send you a REALLY big hug and all best wishes for you and your family and for Journey as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Dr. Visit Update*

Just wanted to post the *Update*….

We saw Dr. Johnson today and WOW…. What a HUGE difference.  The office was SO very clean and the staff friendly… They Thanked us for driving over an hour to get there…(there’s a switch)… offered us waters and sent us off to the enclosed waiting room which was like a hotel lobby! Very cool! Once in the exam room, the DR… actually INTRODUCED himself….(did NOT happen in the last place) and asked us Journeys Story. We also told him of our experience at the other clinic and even he apologized for the treatment we received. He assured us that at their clinic the next appointment is never more than 10 hours away… SIGH of relief. He agreed and said that it was indeed a respiratory congestion and also re-checked the fecal, did a gram stain and took a blood sample for Chlamydia DNA to be sent to an outside lab for a diagnosis. We should hear back on the blood work in 3-7 days. In the meantime she was put on Doxycyline for 14 days along with Ronivet for 7 days in her water. The fecal test still showed that she had a very high bacteria count along with parasites. (He isn’t treating for the parasites right now, until her resp. congestion is cleared up.) He also mentioned that it was important to find out whether the resp. was viral, fungal or bacterial. When he mentioned that I immediately thought "Thank YOU" to the man upstairs. SO we started with a few tests and are trying the meds that she was prescribed and will go form there. The price for the complete blood work up about made me want to pass out espically since we had to buy a new washing machine yesterday... LOL... SO we had to pick and choose on what tests we could afford to do right now. She will be seen again in 2 weeks and we are making Willow tag along for an appointment as well. After all this with Journey we want to be sure Willow is healthy too.... Dr. Johnson and his staff had us GRINNING BIG when we left. The appointment took a few hours  and he/they never made it feel rushed. EVEN Journey was on her best behavior today… She actually NEVER tried to BITE me once today!  Yay!… She only fussed for a few seconds when I held her! …. A swift change from the wing slapping and freaking out when I open her cage….LOL… Tonight I had to give her the medicine which is syrup and she let me put my hand right under her with no fuss to pick her up! Geesh- maybe I should make her drive around in the car all day more often…LOL …. But the _best feeling _is when you just know that you found a place that will be there when you need them, and we did just that today! THANK Goodness!

AND The GOOD news just kept on COMING … when we came back home I cleaned all the cages and the doves… and LOW and BEHOLD THE DOVES eggs HATCHED and there were _two beautiful lil’ BABY dovies _peeping out from under mom and dad… MY HEART literally just Tumbled with Butterflies! Don and Ryland ran in and we ALL just sat and stared at them! WHAT a day!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Jenn,

I'm sooooo glad you had such a good experience - and obviously a very thorough exam! Gez - doesn't that just make the world of difference  And glad you got some good medications and hopefully they'll start making Journey feel tiptop very very soon! And of course, my offer still stands 

AND to top the long day off by finding little babies - oh what a feeling!! Congratulations 

Bet you, your husband, and Journey are gonna sleep well tonight 

Looking forward to positive updates!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Dez.... I just love YA!*



> And of course, my offer still stands


Dez,
You really are one of those people I am adding to my own;_* "SOME KIND OF WONDERFUL" List*_.... SO many {{{{hugs}}}} to you , from ME! THANK YOU! I will always remember a kind hand that was and IS extended~ that is _UNFORGETABLE!_


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*What A day!*

Oh Jenn...what a relief! I'm glad you finally found a good one.
Congratulations on your newly hatched arrivals.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pretty great news, Jenn! I hope it's all smooth sailing from here on. Please do keep us posted. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for posting about your postitive visit with the vet, Jenn. 

Sending 'Speedy Recovery' wishes to Journey. 

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

My goodness I did not realize there were still issues going on with little Journey!!! (Now I wish I hadn't taken any time away from PT!!!)

I'm sorry to read this!
I am glad to read you have found a great vet though.

Often birds can carry all manner of bacteria and parasites and not show any signs of illness until they are stressed - and shipping can certainly cause stress. 

My best best wishes to little miss Journey for a most speedy recovery.
Jenn, you are an amazing mommy for taking such good care of her - and congrats on your dove babies!!! I bet they are super adorable.

-Kari Jo


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

ps
doesn't it figure the one thing i DIDNT send you in your little med care pack was the terramycin & tylan?!!? the one thing that would have helped you right away with the respiratory business?! i'm going to go bang my forehead on the wall a few times...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That sounds alot more like it!...I work at a vet office, and we still have one vet that is willing to treat birds, she is my boss and the owner. and that is all the things she would of done as well....good for you...just goes to show, look around if your not happy with your regular vet. there are good one out there even for pigdjies....get well soon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jenn, I have been on pins and needles waiting for your update!  I am so happy you found a caring and knowledgeable vet. It can certainly make all the difference in the world.

How is Journey this morning? I am hoping that with the meds you will start seeing a difference quickly.

I know it is expensive and I feel for you. Even with the discounts our vet gives us a bill can sometimes be over $200 if it includes radiographs and blood work.

Did he do radiographs also?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

YAHOO!!! YIIPPEE!!! For Journey, you , AND Doc Johnson! I am soooo thrilled Journey is on the road to recovery. That's the kind of update we all want to hear, Jenn. You are Some kind'o Wonderful for all you are doing for that baby . . . She's gonna be fne!

And speakin of babies . . . honey I can see that glow COMIN FROM YOU in the western sky clear over here in Indiana! That was one BEAUTIFUL sunset last night babe! Congradulations on your new babies and I am . . . SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I know it is expensive and I feel for you. Even with the discounts our vet gives us a bill can sometimes be over $200 if it includes radiographs and blood work.
> 
> Did he do radiographs also?



Good Morning All~
Journey seems to be feeling better this morning. She got a double dose of her meds yesterday, so I'm crossing my fingers that it helped! 
Maggie, they did want to do a Full Blood Panel and xrays yesterday, but with out both of those our bill still was well over $250- if we had chose to add the other tests and xrays then it would have been $600+.... In addition to the fisrt visit at the clinic (we will never step foot in again, that visit was $150-) We just have do this in stages.... Dr. Johnson did mention that after she finished the 14 day treatment (and in light of the chlamydia test coming back, whether we need to treat for that)...THEN, the next step would be FUll blood panel and xrays... SO I am praying pretty much every second that She is on the mend. Those totals make me DIZZY




karijo said:


> ps
> doesn't it figure the one thing i DIDNT send you in your little med care pack was the terramycin & tylan?!!? the one thing that would have helped you right away with the respiratory business?! i'm going to go bang my forehead on the wall a few times...


KariJo--- You helped tremendously by sending the care package! We have used it! SO no worries... Don't go bangin' up that pretty head of yours too much!  She WILL get better- and all this running around has found us a great office... SO it was worth it in the end... 



> bluebirdsnfur YAHOO!!! YIIPPEE!!! For Journey, you , AND Doc Johnson! I am soooo thrilled Journey is on the road to recovery. That's the kind of update we all want to hear, Jenn. You are Some kind'o Wonderful for all you are doing for that baby . . . She's gonna be fne!
> 
> And speakin of babies . . . honey I can see that glow COMIN FROM YOU in the western sky clear over here in Indiana! That was one BEAUTIFUL sunset last night babe! Congradulations on your new babies and I am . . . SO JEALOUS!!!


AWW---- Thanks Deb, It made coming home last night Extra SPECIAL.... AND OMGoodness they are just so VERY cute... and so VERY tiny! (named them Baya and Braxton) 

I promise to keep you all updated on Journeys progress! Theres only one way to go from HERE...and thats UP!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jenn, thank you for the update. I think you did right to do this in stages, even aside from the cost. The blood work that is being done to check for chlamydia should help tremendously. I always hate it takes so long to get the results back though.

I have been so concerned about Journey that I totally forgot to tell you how happy I am to read about the new baby doves. I'll bet they are cute as can be. You probably don't know this but Shi's (Mr. Squeaks)
daughter is named Baya. Shi will be thrilled.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Right you are, Maggie! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your names, Jenn! 

My daughter, Baya, will be soooo pleased!! Actually, she is a member of the site as BSOMM...Baya was named when my husband read "The Foundation" series by Isaac Asimov...only thing was he was seeing "Bayta" as Baya...no problem, I liked Baya better! 

I, too, have been sitting on pins and needles waiting to hear how your Vet visit turned out!!

Still sending out those POSITIVE LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS WITH HUGS AND SCRITCHES to Journey!!

And CONGRATULATIONS on your new babies!! 

I know you will continue to keep us updated!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

HI Jenn!

So, umm, how do you pronounce "Baya"? And how did you come up with it? After all, it isn't exactly a common name! 


Good luck with Journey's recovery and the new babies!

B. <-- The 'original' Baya!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

B. Sommm said:


> HI Jenn!
> 
> So, umm, how do you pronounce "Baya"? And how did you come up with it? After all, it isn't exactly a common name!
> 
> ...


he...he....he..... lol.... You will be ROFLOL when I tell you that, I LOVE the "Real WORLD" on MtV  never missed a season .... and this season one of the girls that they cast is named Baya.... I JUST love the spirit she has about herself... SO I guess The cats outa the bag... I'm an MtV closet junkie!...LOL ......we pronounce it ... "Bay" like in the the body of water and then just "(a)" as in "uh".... 

_ALTHOUGH!!!!, WE are honored to have chosen such a prestigious pijie name and will carry it with dignity and heads held up high! WE PROMISE to REPRESENT!!!!_


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Test result is back.*

Dr. Johnson just called.....( I was so surprised HE actually called himself!)

Journey's Chlamydia (sp?) Test came back and it was negative...PHEW.... NO way BUT, ..... UP......UP.....UP.... from here. No raspy breathing today....and back to being fiesty... EXCEPT: NOW... we have learned to just run from me, in her cage and not bite while wing slapping me into next week!  WE are making progress.  She was much more active today.... The only thing I mentioned to Dr. Johnson is that her poops are still REALLYYYYY green and runny... maybe all the meds?? So we will see. It's like he said; she did have a high bacteria count in her fecal test.... ALL I know is that she has about had it with being poked and proded!  Can't say I blame her since I have to be the one DOING the poking!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Journey's feeling better and getting feisty again. That is a VERY good sign! Thank you for the updates and for taking such loving care of her! Jenn- you are really, REALLY wonderful.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

Whew! I'm still the ONLY "Baya" then! 

Actually, it's pronounced "Bi-ya", but I guess the other way would work too. 

I always have a heck of a time when meeting new people. I always get the "20 questions" (after the initial "huh?" when I tell them my name) in regards to who I'm named after, where is it from, what does it mean, how do you spell it, etc.,etc., etc. 

I can't stand MTV, but I guess I'll have to check out the show the next time it's on and see how the "other" Baya conducts herself! 

Glad Journey's tests were negative!

B.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, Jenn!!

Give Journey LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

From

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

HAPPY...HAPPY...HAPPY ! ! ! Good to hear you are back to havin a fiesty, wing slappin pijie! Jenn is such a good little momma


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hey peoples!!!!!!!*

Gosh... with Spring Break and all of the out-of-town house guests ....I have had NO time to check in.

I hope everyone is well... Just wanted to post a quick update about my baby Journey. SHE is FINALLY WELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!! YAHOOOOO!! She is absoulty Stunning compared to when she first arrived...and she has a sparkle in her eyes... I seriously think they twinkle...lol... (( must be doing something right!!!)) We have had no other relapses with her health... Thank GOD! and she is making a turn for the nice side.... Willow must be sending subliminal messages through the doors...LOL.... At any rate She is truly a part of us now..... and I just LOVE her to pieces!!!! I haven't the time tonight to post the video of her first bath....or ALL the pic's I have... ((my new necklace is OF COURSE my CAMERA!)) But --- promise--- that is coming.... You just won't believe it is the same lil' girl..... She is so beautiful. OK...OK...OK... I'm rambling, see that what happens when I haven't been on in awhile...LOL.... I will be poping in and out next week when my life slows back down a tad and will live up to my promise, until then..... Hugs to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the Journey update, Jenn! I'm so glad all is well! We'll be looking forward to more updates and PICTURES!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Jenn! Many thanks for the update.

Will be looking forward to pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Picture ALERT!!!!!!*

As Promised..... (ok, I really just LOVE taking pictures of them ALL)....LOL I have added photos to my albums.... so if you get a second... have a look... Baya and Baxter are in there as well... and all the updates of Willow and Noelle and Noah as well as My precious Journey!!! Here's a few from the album of Journey! What an amazing difference TIME and love makes!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Willow and Journey finally MEET!!*

Willow and Journey finally have met!.... I think they were sizing each other up with their fashion sence... Thanks to Boni!....lol.... But they both behaved... we won't put them in the same cage for a while yet... just outings for now... BUT it's a start. Journey is still a PISTAL... man can she bite.... Willow looks at her like... "What the heck are you doing???" LOL.... OMGoshhhh... our Bird room is SOOOO FULL of DRAMA!....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Love the new pics Jenn!  And you can take them out on a leash!? That's pretty cool and they don't seem to mind it either.

Journey looks terrific! You took such good care of her and it definitely shows. And the biting  . . . I wear cotton gardening glove to handle or clean around K and A anymore. They can't get me now


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful photos - you have quite an artistic flair. Quite a talented model you have there, too!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Love the new pics Jenn! And you can take them out on a leash!? That's pretty cool and they don't seem to mind it either.
> 
> Journey looks terrific! You took such good care of her and it definitely shows. And the biting . . . I wear cotton gardening glove to handle or clean around K and A anymore. They can't get me now


Great idea on the gloves... I'm gonna steal it and with the pigeon pants... Neither Willow nor Journey seem to mind it... Journey takes some time to warm up to it.... but she does really good once she does. I do have to give _PT member Boni _her props here... the suits are custom and the fit is FANTASTIC! www.birdwearonline.org 




TerriB said:


> Beautiful photos - you have quite an artistic flair. Quite a talented model you have there, too!


Thank You very much!  Journey makes it easy...lol...... but I guess I'd say that both my parents being Art Majors... it kinda runs in my blood. Art is HUGE in our family. But MoStLy..... takes patients.....lots!!! LOL.... waiting for the best shot! Its worth it


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Can you believe it????????????*

I CAN HARDLEY believe it... JOURNEY was _*VERY VERY VERY VERY ..... NICE... *_on the edge of SWEET!!!!! I thought the day would never COME!!!!! YA----HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did her daily cleaning.... and at the end, as always tried to entice her with the treat trick.....IT TOTALLY worked today! She FELL for it!!!!!! Finally!!! She gave me NICE nibbles .... and came and SAT RIGHT DOWN in my HAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I'm a little stoked!!!!! I've been waiting SOOOOO long for this to come....... She never ONCE tried to snap at me or go for my hands or arms... the whole half hour my hands were in there..... I am JUST PHYSCHED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

That's really great, Jenn! Journey now trusts you with her heart and soul and that is what love is all about. Me, I still get used and abused


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Chalk one up for you E!!!!*

So E and I have been wondering if Journey would end up being a He... not a she.... 

E - said she thought so, because her thinking was; the males tend to be fiesty......more territorial...


*and well SHE is RIGHT........*

Journey....is a............HE! SO I have a big Bundle of BOY!!!!!... ..way to go E!!!!! and on a side note; HE has been on his very best behavior since I now call her a HIM....LOL.... Go figure....lol....Jumped RIGHT into my hands this morning!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, well, well... what does Willow think about Journey these days, hmmm? 

And I'm SO glad to hear that Journey's turning on the charm. 'Bout time, Boy!

He REALLY tested you, Jenn, and you aced it!

What a LUCKY bird!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Well, well, well... what does Willow think about Journey these days, hmmm?
> 
> And I'm SO glad to hear that Journey's turning on the charm. 'Bout time, Boy!
> 
> ...



Oh My goodness E---- Im so very sorry.. I hadn't realized that there had been an add to this thread!

Journey bird is doing just fantastic... He has one of the FUNNIEST personalities I have ever encountered!!!!! AND shhhhhhhhhh...cuz--I didn't say it...BUT; the BOY has a serious BIG head-- he just thinks he is ALL that and a BAG of chips!!! LOL... Willow isn't seeing it THOU--- LOL------ She puts him straight in his place... and wants not a thing to do with him...  Silly girl- shes gotta see the doof that I see then SHE would love him too... We're working on it!!!! Their cages are next to each other and while my doofy Journey ,try as he might....works on impressing the princess.... with all of his serinading.... ..LOL... Willow seems content staring at him as if to say: "I'm too sexy for your cage!"  GIRLS--- we can be such a PIA! LOL.... 

SO instead he has resorted to fluanting his lil' Cooper (his tiny stuffie) in front of her and then trying to mate it!,,,,HA...HA...HA....LOL....LOL...HE KILLS me!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Update: SEE what it's all about!!!!*


Here's a video update of what my baby, Journey has been up to!!!  

((Please forgive us, he just finished going through his "moult"...so he is minus a few feathers!))

ENJOY!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVT_Ah6BwzM


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Jenn - that HAS to be the funniest & cutest piji video I've seen in long time...  I especially love Journey's head popping up outta the shadows at the end 

Can't wait for further news of the romance... I'm sure it will be a success in the long run


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great video of the courtship phase. Journey certainly does an impressive strut! And Willow just going about her business, totally ignoring him. Give him time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great video! I'll bet Willow gives in before long.

Terry


----------

